# New here so im introducing myself



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, i am new to this forum and ive decided to introduce myself and let everyone know about my story and hope i can heal and get through this with the help of everyone going through what i am going through.

ive been with my husband for 4 years and married to him for 3 and we have a 3 year old son, of course i love my husband and will always love him but he decided he wanted to end our relationship and soon file for divorce because he no longer feels the connection of being a husband and wife and is no longer IN love with me.

we have been separated for 2 months now and in the begining it was very tough on me especially because 6 months before the split we were separated again but he came back saying he missed me and wanted to be together so i took him back.
everything was going great between us and then one day he dropped the bomb on me saying he wanted to split up and get a divorce.
the beginning was a very unstable time in my life, i got diagnosed with severe depression and was a wreck, my husband and i didnt have a very good relationship at first and i diagnosed him with having G.I.G.S because a week after the split he started drinking and partying a lot and he has even started seeing another girl that is married and has 2 kids but is separated at the moment also.
i was very upset about the whole thing at first but since then things between them hasnt seemed to be getting better it doesnt seem to be going anywhere at all.
anyways, my husband and i had some very huge fights and arguments and also some very mean and hurtful texts but now we are back to being great friends.
he says he doesnt have feelings for me but i can see there still is something there but i am moving on with my life and getting through this with high hope for my future and who knows what will happen between us in the long run but all i know right now is that im happy where we both stand and i hope it continues to go well from here.

will there be a reconciliation between us in the future, i have no idea.
we've gone through this divorce thing once before where he filed and it was going under way but he ended up having a change of heart and missed me and wanted me back so he stopped it.

who knows what will happen this time but whatever it is im ready to go head on and take anything that life throws at me.

tomorrow my husband is coming over to visit with me and our son in the morning, lets see how it goes!

ill keep you all updated!
thanks for reading and i hope to become good friends with some of you that are going through this tough time as well!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome, and we wish you good luck!


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you for the welcome HerToo!

this morning my husband came over and things went great, he tickled me and even ended up kissing me on the cheek he ever called me by our nickname we have for eachother  he invited me to the store with him and so we went and he bought me some new ear phones because he knew i needed some and a candy for my sweet tooth  then before he left to get ready for work he gave me a kiss twice! 
i dont know where things are going to go with us but im hoping it leads to maybe a reconciliation or something.


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

hello psychokat. I'm new too and just posted my story on here 'please help/advise'. Be interested to see what you think. Glad things seem to be going well for you


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I have found this site to be very helpful during this roller coaster time. You will get some very good advice from others and some you may wish to ignore. You have to do what is best for you.

One of the most useful things to follow is the 180. 

Sorry for your pain and know that you are not alone!


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

rightallalong said:


> hello psychokat. I'm new too and just posted my story on here 'please help/advise'. Be interested to see what you think. Glad things seem to be going well for you


i'll be sure to check it out and give you my input 



This is me said:


> I have found this site to be very helpful during this roller coaster time. You will get some very good advice from others and some you may wish to ignore. You have to do what is best for you.
> 
> One of the most useful things to follow is the 180.
> 
> Sorry for your pain and know that you are not alone!


thank you, i was a part of another forum but they werent very useful to me and they sometimes would critsize some things that happened with my husband but this site seems to be more helpful.

i think i have started doing the 180 thing thats why my husband has seemed like he wants to be around more and the kiss he gave me today was a good surprise.

i just need some more advice on what else i should do with the 180 thing.


----------

